# How long does this process take?



## thepiff (Nov 1, 2007)

I bought some easy sativa seeds as well as thaiXCalifornia skunk, I am germinating them right now and its been 2 days but no sprout, how long till they sprout?
Thanks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2007)

*How are you germinating them? What method? *


----------



## thepiff (Nov 4, 2007)

damp paper towel wrapped over them in  a ziplock bag in my closet


----------



## miah (Nov 4, 2007)

keep em warm and they will pop out before you know it


----------



## thepiff (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks alot guys, 6/6 of the seeds have sprouted!
I plan to start planting them tonight, one more question... I have a 400 watt sodium based lamp or whatever, but i dont think thats enough for 6 plants do you think a 13 watt light bulb with 800 lumens will be enough plus the other lamp?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 5, 2007)

thepiff said:
			
		

> thanks alot guys, 6/6 of the seeds have sprouted!
> I plan to start planting them tonight, one more question... I have a 400 watt sodium based lamp or whatever, but i dont think thats enough for 6 plants do you think a 13 watt light bulb with 800 lumens will be enough plus the other lamp?


 
uhm a 400W "High Pressure Sodium" lamp should be plenty for 6 plants.


----------



## Vegs (Nov 5, 2007)

A 400W bulb will cover a 5x5 grow area. Thats more then plenty for 6 plants.


----------



## thepiff (Nov 14, 2007)

How much light do i have to give them when i first plant them? my friend told me 24/0 till they sprout but i want a second opinion, thanks!


----------



## sweetnug (Nov 14, 2007)

24/0 95% humidity for the first few days.  Keep them moist all the time


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2007)

Vegs said:
			
		

> A 400W bulb will cover a 5x5 grow area. Thats more then plenty for 6 plants.


25 sq. ft ??
  not quite..not "efficiently"...general "rule of thumb"..is 50 h.i.d. watts per sq ft
a 400 will "efficiently" cover about 8-10 sq ft with the proper lumens. Still plenty for 6 plants in veg.


----------



## thepiff (Nov 15, 2007)

Could i achieve 95% humidity with a humidifier?


----------



## akirahz (Nov 17, 2007)

ya could just whip out yer testicles while your in the grow area to raise the humidity, hahah just kidding, actually just having a few buckets of water layin around can significantly raise the humidity, and the mosquito pop. but what would i know about that HAhahahAHhahahA


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 23, 2007)

My take on the Easy Sativa is that it's an outdoor variety. I got some as freebies and didn't have good luck indoors.


----------

